# amp qs'



## G4ever

i have a 200 watt amp for my set of 12s' and i was wondering if a 1000 watt amp would be to much? if so whta would a a good wattage? how much would the 1000 watt cost?


----------



## 91lacdeville

how many watt are the subs and do you know what ohm they are


----------



## G4ever

i dont know if its on the speaker i dont feel like taking them out of the box to check and ohm? i dont know what that is


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by G4ever_@Sep 12 2003, 05:39 PM
> *i dont know if its on the speaker i dont feel like taking them out of the box to check and ohm? i dont know what that is*


 your going to have to. If you don't find out the ohms on there then it's gonna be hard to know what kind of amp to get. Also if you could find out the max watt output that would be an even bigger help.


----------



## G4ever

well how the hell do i find the ohm?


----------



## foey

well you first what kind of company make the subs? next take out one of the subs and look on the back of the magnet. It should be there. That and it should say the max wattage too.


----------



## G4ever

they are rockfords and i'll get the rest in a sec


----------



## Guest

you can measure ohms without taking them outa the box by just measuring the impedance on the sbox terminals with a multi meter but this ain't gonna give you a clue to power handling is.

paul


----------

